# Airless tips



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Where do you buy em?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sherwin most of the time. Lately the local Glidden store (PPG) has had FF tips on sale for $30 so I stocked up. 

For regular tips I prefer the Titans. They won't do that crazy backfiring thing if they get cocked in the housing


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

SW most of the time too. I have 10 or so on their last leg at the moment. My tighta$$ was hoping someone had an online option cheaper


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You can get the titan tr1 tips for around $23 I think. I think they are about as good as the graco RacX. I hate the titan sc6+ tips, they always seem to have tails no matter how high the pressure is.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I use Titans. They work good for me and have sent me a free tips a couple times so I give them my business.


----------

